# Relaxin?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Anybody heard of this for treatment of FMS? Anyone use it? I just read about it today. I plan to at least ask about it.If you're curious about relaxin, do an Internet search for it and/or Dr. Yu.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bump


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

I saw on one Web site that it was made up of Vallerian/Ayurvedic passion flower blend (550 mg). It is used for insomnia at night and as a muscle relaxant and analgesic for daytime use. I had never heard of it before.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hmmmm, I could use a little passion right now.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I could use a relaxant!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

I'll check it out. Thanx, HipJan.My personal belief is that FMS is caused by an imbalance in the body's hormones. Hormone imbalance can be affected by many things: diet, environment, physical activity, stress. But if there is something that can further help to alleviate the pain and fatiguel..... I'm all for it.Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Relaxin, apparently, is a lesser-known hormone that is produced by a woman's ovaries. (I have no ovaries.) I found this approach to possibly have some merit.


----------

